# Say Hello To Harvey Everyone!



## HeistyV (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello Everyone!

I am new to the forum and I just wanted to introduce our new baby boy to everyone!

This is our 9 week old, Harvey!

He has been home for a week, and man what a ride so far! Bringing a new baby home always is! Will definitely be looking for guidance on here! Already have been reading the discussions for awhile now!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! Harvey is a cutie! You will find lots of good advice on here.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome to the forum HeistyV and Harvey ;D


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome to the best Vizsla forum Heisty and Harvey. 

Harvey sure is a cute little guy, we will look forward to lots of photo updates as he grows


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Harvey is a little doll !!!  Welcome to the forums.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

welcome! Very handsome pup!


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Welcome and congrats on the little cutie!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Welcome! Beautiful puppy!


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Welcome to Harvey and his servants....


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Hello, Harvey! You are just too cute!


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!! 

Harvey is GORGEOUS!

Enjoy this time with your pup - it goes by so fast


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello Harvey! Welcome! Harvey is gorgeous! He has a very unique look! I look forward to hearing more about him!


----------



## [email protected] jenkinson (Mar 31, 2012)

Harvey is a little cracker!! Were awaiting the birth of our TWO Vizsla pups due on the 9th of June and we cant wait ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Take lots of pictures. They grow fast.
I was just looking yesterday at some of mine and the tiny collar that used to fit her.


----------

